
Y-Cloninator: GitHub Projects Trending on HN Without Distractions - muricula
http://ycloninator.herokuapp.com/
======
toxicFork
Nice project, I'd love to be able to sort these based on things like:

    
    
      * date first mentioned on HN
      * date last mentioned on HN
      * number of links pointing to
      * number of stars on github
      * language

~~~
muricula
Thanks for the feedback! These are all definitely possible. We'll look into
implementing these, but we're both students who are pretty busy with school
and interviews for jobs after we graduate soon.

~~~
faceyspacey
So open source it so others can contribute

~~~
tschuy
If you click the Fork Me button in the top right you can contribute right now
:)

------
jedberg
This is great!

One quick feedback, you should probably normalize the case in searches. I
searched for "python" and got nothing. I had to change it to " _P_ ython" to
get it to work.

~~~
decentrality
I noticed this immediately too. But since there are a fixed set of possible
languages, seems like a dropdown box and/or multi-select would do the trick
and remove the possibility of user error.

~~~
muricula
We use the language reported by the GitHub api, so the list of languages may
change without notice. We should definitely normalize capitalization and I
think there are node libraries edit distance we could leverage too. Thanks for
the advice!

~~~
nanny
I'd like to be able to search "lisp" and get both Common Lisp and Emacs Lisp.
I tried that and was surprised when nothing showed up.

~~~
Zikes
I think that would be best handled by manually coding a set of language
synonyms, rather than substring searches. Shorter language names could cause
problems in the latter, such as C and Go.

------
lobster_johnson
The newest link is this
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8818244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8818244)),
which is 386 days old. Looks like the author hasn't been updating it for more
than a year.

~~~
toxicFork
[https://github.com/iankronquist/y-cloninator/commits/master](https://github.com/iankronquist/y-cloninator/commits/master)
\- Yep.

Tried to call refresh_content but sadly it didn't seem to work:
[https://github.com/iankronquist/y-cloninator/blob/master/rou...](https://github.com/iankronquist/y-cloninator/blob/master/routes.js#L21)

~~~
tschuy
Hey, I'm actually the one who has the Heroku instance this is on. I'll go
ahead and update it, I think the database ran out of space...

EDIT: it's all nicely updated. It should pull in links for a good long while
now :)

------
dpritchett
Looks cool! I just noticed the search is case sensitive - "php" returns no
results while PHP returns quite a few. Same with c#/C#.

Thanks!

------
swegg
Nice! Nitpick: it would be cool to be able to click on a language to
automatically search for it.

------
brudgers
The links to HN suggest that the data set is about a year old.

------
chao-
Already used this to find some fun tools, one of which I'll start using later
today. Thanks!

As others have said, it would be useful to have some "max age" requirement.

------
sudhirj
Feed, please? Would love to get this on my daily reader.

~~~
tschuy
Certainly! I'm currently working on the case sensitive search issue, but
afterward I'll try to see what it'll take to make a feed.

Can you create an issue?
[https://github.com/iankronquist/y-cloninator/issues](https://github.com/iankronquist/y-cloninator/issues)

------
kseistrup
It looks good!

I'd like to be able to click on a language in the language column, rather than
having to ring it in in the search box.

Also, it would be nice if the “Read on HN” link had the posting date —
preferrably in ISO 8601 notation — as tooltip.

------
sjs382
What does "trending" mean, in this context?

The top item I see (node.php) has 7 points, no comments, and was posted 386
days ago.

~~~
muricula
If I recall, if a link to GitHub hits the front page then we pick it up. The
code to clean up old entries in the database is slightly broken (oops! :),
Tschuy is fixing that up right now.

------
BinaryIdiot
Hmm this is pretty cool but I'm a little sad my project, msngr.js, isn't
listed (it was on HN 344 days ago and hit the front page briefly). Would love
to see it stated what criteria(s) are used in determining the projects without
me going through the source.

~~~
muricula
If a GitHub link makes it to the top 100 posts to hacker news we grab it. A
while ago the PostGres DB on Heroku filled up, and we stopped pulling in new
links, but we've fixed that now. Sorry your project isn't listed! If it makes
it to the front page again, maybe on the next release, we'll automatically
feature it.

------
elcapitan
Is this manually curated? (the titles seem to be different than the original
HN titles)

~~~
tschuy
The titles are from the Github projects.

------
joeax
This is pretty neat and useful. A bit disappointed though that I didn't see my
GitHub project listed. I would think you could build this list with a simple
Google query "site:news.ycombinator.com link:github.com"

------
saidajigumi
Another suggestion: In addition to normalization that others have mentioned,
support for searching on the most common synonyms and abbreviations would be
great. E.g. "js" for "Javascript", etc.

------
skrowl
This is a pretty handy idea, especially for the "X version 1.0.0 released!"
with absolutely no description about what X is. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem
up to date / accurate.

------
lobster_johnson
An Atom feed, so I can plug this into my reader, would also be great.

------
MCRed
Love the idea! Alas it appears that there have been no go, elixir or "golang"
projects posted, or in your index. (or maybe search isn't working.)

~~~
tschuy
Search has been updated! Go projects are under "Go", and there's on elixir
project on there.

------
JoshTriplett
Interesting idea! Would you consider extending this to cover projects _not_
hosted on GitHub, including gitlab, bitbucket, and similar?

~~~
muricula
That's a great idea! We'd have to look at those sites individual APIs. PRs
welcome of course!

------
wiwillia
Really interesting, thank you for sharing. Discovered resdet which is
something I've been searching for a long time!

------
n00b101
This is awesome! It would also be really useful to have column indicating
which open source license the project uses.

------
elviejo
Interesting.

I would like the [Search] form to be implemented using GET. so that I send
links with search results.

------
vinceguidry
Can't hit the back button to go back to the project list. Makes for bad UX.

Cool concept.

------
mickael-kerjean
Amazing thank you!

